# Bazı Günlük Hayatta Kullanılabilecek Cümlelerin İngilizceleri



## srknpower

Arkadaşlar bunları İngilizceye nasıl çevirebiliriz?

Ben çok doydum. (Bunu “I am full.” demeden demek istiyorum, “I got enough.” mı doğrusu bilemedim)

Sen iyice şımardın. (“You got spoiled” buna uygun mu?)

Annem evde kaldı.(Bizimle restorana gelmedi anlamında.)

Bu dediklerinde sana hak verdim.(“You are right in what you said.” yerine direk hak verdim fiilini kullanmak istiyorum.)

Yukarıdaki bu 4 cümleyi İngilizceye çevirirseniz çok mutlu olurum. Sağ olun şimdiden.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

I am fully sated.

Now, you are spoiled/spoilt

My mother stayed home.

You are completely right.


----------



## srknpower

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> I am fully sated.
> 
> Now, you are spoiled/spoilt
> 
> My mother stayed home.
> 
> You are completely right.


Çok teşekkür ederim. 
"stay" aynen Türkçedeki gibi kullanılıyor mu? Bir de neden at home demediniz acaba?


----------



## CHovek

"stuffed" ve "full up" günlük konuşmada, "fazla doymak" anlamında çok fazla kullanılıyor.Ayrıca home =at home.


----------



## srknpower

CHovek said:


> "stuffed" ve "full up" günlük konuşmada, "fazla doymak" anlamında çok fazla kullanılıyor.Ayrıca home =at home.


Yani home veya at home fark etmez değil mi?

Bir de You got spoiled doğru Şımardın anlamına gelir mi?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

srknpower said:


> Çok teşekkür ederim.
> "stay" aynen Türkçedeki gibi kullanılıyor mu? Bir de neden at home demediniz acaba?



Rica Ederim.

Stay evet aynen diye biliyorum.

Home. Downtown gibi bir takim kelimelerde kullanim boyle diye biliyorum


----------



## analeeh

I would say:

I'm full.
My mother/mum stayed at home.
You're spoilt/spoiled (though this depends on context - giving context is very important in asking for translations)
I'll give you that. / I agree with what you said. / I'll grant you that. (again depending on context) / You're completely right.

'Stay home' is correct, but sounds a bit old or maybe American, not sure. And possibly 'stay home' and 'stay at home' have slightly different meanings - again, please give context!

'I am fully sated' is correct but 'sated' is very literary and if you said it in an everyday context people would find it ridiculous.


----------



## srknpower

analeeh said:


> I would say:
> 
> I'm full.
> My mother/mum stayed at home.
> You're spoilt/spoiled (though this depends on context - giving context is very important in asking for translations)
> I'll give you that. / I agree with what you said. / I'll grant you that. (again depending on context) / You're completely right.
> 
> 'Stay home' is correct, but sounds a bit old or maybe American, not sure. And possibly 'stay home' and 'stay at home' have slightly different meanings - again, please give context!
> 
> 'I am fully sated' is correct but 'sated' is very literary and if you said it in an everyday context people would find it ridiculous.



Thank you.
Does “I got enough.” mean “I am full.”?
And does “You got spoilt.” mean “You are spoilt.”

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stdbrk

Bu arada yukarıda ki arkadaşın yazdıgı cümlede _home_ değil _at home_ olması gerekiyor.
https://english.stackexchange.com/a/314153
Burada detaylıca açıklanmış.


----------



## CHovek

srknpower said:


> Thank you.
> Does “I got enough.” mean “I am full.”?
> And does “You got spoilt.” mean “You are spoilt.”
> 
> Thanks in advance.


"You got spoiled" sana iyi davranıldı gibi bir anlama gelir.


----------



## analeeh

stdbrk said:


> Bu arada yukarıda ki arkadaşın yazdıgı cümlede _home_ değil _at home_ olması gerekiyor.
> https://english.stackexchange.com/a/314153
> Burada detaylıca açıklanmış.



No, in this context it works because 'stay home' is an established phrasal verb.



> Does “I got enough.” mean “I am full.”?



No. The two expressions we can use when talking about food are '_I've had_ enough' (the infinitive is 'to have enough') and 'I'm full'. 'I got enough' is wrong in this context.



> And does “You got spoilt.” mean “You are spoilt.”



No, not quite. First of all 'spoilt' has two meanings - one is e.g. of food (_kahve bozuk_ - the coffee is spoilt), where it means 'caused to go bad', and the other means 'be treated too well' (usually of children, i.e. _şımarık_). 'You are spoilt' means, almost always I think, _şımarıksın _(or something like 'you're acting in a way that makes me think you were _spoilt_ as a child'). 'Get spoilt' on the other hand is the passive of 'to spoil' - 'the whole day got spoilt'. It can be used in the sense of _şımarmak_, but only in specific contexts. This is why I'm asking for the context, otherwise I can't give you a good English translation.


----------



## Smeros

srknpower said:


> Arkadaşlar bunları İngilizceye nasıl çevirebiliriz?
> 
> Ben çok doydum. (Bunu “I am full.” demeden demek istiyorum, “I got enough.” mı doğrusu bilemedim)
> 
> Sen iyice şımardın. (“You got spoiled” buna uygun mu?)



Merhaba,

"Ben doydum" derken her zaman kullandığım kalıp "*I am full up*" oluyor. Bir de İngilizce'de tıka basa doymak anlamına gelen '*be as full as a tick'* deyimi var. Bir kere karşıma gelmişti; onun dışında bir kullanmışlığım yok.

"Sen iyice şımardın" için bence '*get spoiled/spoilt'* demektense, '*be spoiled/spoilt'* demen daha uygun. _You are spoiled completely._ '*to get spoiled/spoilt'* daha çok bir şeyin bozulmuş, heba edilmiş olduğu anlamını getiriyor akla. Kullanamazsın diyemem; fakat o zaman cümle içindeki durumuna göre daha iyi anlaşılır olur. Yani daha fazla detay vermen lazım.


----------



## srknpower

Smeros said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> "Ben doydum" derken her zaman kullandığım kalıp "*I am full up*" oluyor. Bir de İngilizce'de tıka basa doymak anlamına gelen '*be as full as a tick'* deyimi var. Bir kere karşıma gelmişti; onun dışında bir kullanmışlığım yok.
> 
> "Sen iyice şımardın" için bence '*get spoiled/spoilt'* demektense, '*be spoiled/spoilt'* demen daha uygun. _You are spoiled completely._ '*to get spoiled/spoilt'* daha çok bir şeyin bozulmuş, heba edilmiş olduğu anlamını getiriyor akla. Kullanamazsın diyemem; fakat o zaman cümle içindeki durumuna göre daha iyi anlaşılır olur. Yani daha fazla detay vermen lazım.


Çok teşekkür ederim.
“Peki yemek yedikten sonra doydum.”u nasıl dersiniz acaba?

“After eating I was full.” mudur? 
Bu cümlede “I got full” demek geliyor aklıma ama hiç de “get” ve “full”u bir arada görmedim.


----------



## Smeros

srknpower said:


> Çok teşekkür ederim.
> “Peki yemek yedikten sonra doydum.”u nasıl dersiniz acaba?
> 
> “After eating I was full.” mudur?
> Bu cümlede “I got full” demek geliyor aklıma ama hiç de “get” ve “full”u bir arada görmedim.



Merhaba,

Full kelimesine kafayı takmış gibisin.  Sorun değil benim için fakat ben olsam '*I got filled' *olarak kullanırdım. After eating kullanmana gerek yok diye düşünüyorum. Zaten yemek yeme işleminden sonra doyarsın. Ama gerçekten gerekiyorsa, dinner/lunch kelimelerini kullanabilirsin.


_When being well *filled* after *dinner*, you will not be so brittle._


----------

